# Hidden weapons in case of home invasion



## Lisa (Mar 21, 2006)

So how many people here have hidden weapons in the night stand, under the bed or else where just in case someone decides to try and break in.  Where and what are they?  Do you have them in more then just the bedroom?


----------



## elder999 (Mar 21, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> So how many people here have hidden weapons in the night stand, under the bed or else where just in case someone decides to try and break in. Where and what are they? Do you have them in more then just the bedroom?


 
I have hidden weapons throughout the house-3 loaded firearms, and other things, all within relatively easy reach. If I didn't tell you, you wouldn't know-and odds are you wouldn't find them.

If I told you, well, they wouldnt be hidden, would they?

Think..."garbage can," though...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> So how many people here have hidden weapons in the night stand, under the bed or else where just in case someone decides to try and break in. Where and what are they? Do you have them in more then just the bedroom?


 
Do the swords on my bedroom wall gun rack count?

Or the swords, daggers, and knived on the mantle and hearth of the fire place count?

The basement where other weapons are stored?

The kitchen with the steak knives?

The Hall Closet with the large scale mag light? This is really useful when the lights go out.

The Pool balls and and the billiard sticks in my pool room?

Not sure as most of these would not be considered hidden.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 21, 2006)

I purposely do not go about hiding weapons for self defense.  I can't explain it well, but I don't feel like I need it/them if someone were to break in.  They are there, if I need them, but anything can be a weapon.  The biggest weapon in the home is the element of surprise, of which everyone has. The criminal does not have the advantage.  

Don't get me wrong, I have guns in the house and right at this moment, there is a loaded .45ACP on my night stand.  But I don't feel compelled to have to get to it, if someone breaks in.  Another words, my first thought isn't going to be "where's my gun?"  I will respond however it is necessary to deal with the bad guy.  To me it is the same as a toe-to-toe situation, I am not going to jump back into some posture or expose a weapon, giving away my element of surprise.  I try to have no favorites, no preferences, and no anticipations/expectations of the bad guy.  This way I am free to respond as the situation unfolds.


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 21, 2006)

I keep a machete near my bed. Also have a bo staff in my room.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 21, 2006)

My wife is afraid of firearms, and I have teenagers, so we have no guns.
Our bedrooms are all on the upper floor, accessible only by an "L" shaped stairway. We have an alarm system, and I have insurance, so intruders at night can have whatever they please downstairs. In my nightstand, I keep a
large can of Bear Spray, which is industrial strength pepper spray that will stop a charging bear, and shoots a shotgun-like pattern up to about 30 feet.
It looks like a can of "Yard-Guard". If our alarm goes off, or I am aware of an intruder downstairs, I can grab the can and in about 3-5 seconds, assume a prone position at the top of the stairs where I can see anyone coming up, but they can't see me.
When I'm done with them, they won't see anything but tears for awhile, assuming they can even breathe! 

I also don't have to worry about accidentally shooting my son when he comes in without warning from college a day earlier than planned.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 21, 2006)

I know that nothing trums a firearm for overall self-defence, but I don't have one at the moment and am reluctant to purchase one while living in an apartment with children above and to the side. However, I have pepper spray near my bed and several "early warning" systems set-up to provide advance warning of an intruder - you have to knock LOUD stuff over to break through a window or come through a door. Plan? Grab my cat and jump out of the window while calling 911.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 21, 2006)

I used to keep a large Rambo-esque type hunting knife in it's sheath (of course  ) behind my pillow against the wall. It's very sharp and very sturdy. Right now it's in storage and inaccessable. 

But of course *I* am my own best concealed weapon for home defense. :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2006)

Numerous blades scattered in various places both hidden and in plain view. This doesn't include the bokken, sais, pocket sticks, or other items as well. Oh and 3 night stick size mag lights around the house, chains, wire, bottles, and at least another dozen improv weapons. 1 way in, and it's easily barricadable. Also, 3 killer cats who will shed on any intruder until they hand over the kibble. LOL


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 21, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Numerous blades scattered in various places both hidden and in plain view. This doesn't include the bokken, sais, pocket sticks, or other items as well. Oh and 3 night stick size mag lights around the house, chains, wire, bottles, and at least another dozen improv weapons. 1 way in, and it's easily barricadable. Also, 3 killer cats who will shed on any intruder until they hand over the kibble. LOL




LoL!! About the same here, with the addition of a few firearms (all in the bedroom) and a couple of kevelar vests.  And a beagle that'll lick them raw while the cats shed on them.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 21, 2006)

Hmm, perhaps I should try to adopt one of the feral cats that roam around my neighborhood. I could always post this sign as well....


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh you guys are going to let the cat out of the bag with regards to pets, huh?  LOL  I have a tenacious Scottish TERROR that would either sink his huge teeth into them or lick them to death, I am not sure which.  He thinks he is a real bad *** especially when on the other side of the window! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah well my shitzu would rip all your cats apart. LOL.  My Dalmation wouldn't even here you coming anymore, she is completely deaf. 

We have a few more things around the house then I realise after reading Rich's post.   I wasn't even considering household items in the mix.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Yeah well my shitzu would rip all your cats apart. LOL. My Dalmation wouldn't even here you coming anymore, she is completely deaf.
> 
> We have a few more things around the house then I realise after reading Rich's post.  I wasn't even considering household items in the mix.


 
If we add in cats, my all black female cat has put fear into some pit bulls before. She just walks up to them and says hi, no fear. If the dog comes at her, she waits and hits them very hard with her Kit-Kat-Do strike of stunning. Many a person has pulled their hands back and rubbed them in aw and pain of her strike.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 21, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Hmm, perhaps I should try to adopt one of the feral cats that roam around my neighborhood. I could always post this sign as well....


 
Every martial artist should adopt a feral cat and bring it indoors! It will teach them great footwork against sharp weapons.


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 21, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I know that nothing trums a firearm for overall self-defence, but I don't have one at the moment and am reluctant to purchase one while living in an apartment with children above and to the side. However, I have pepper spray near my bed and several "early warning" systems set-up to provide advance warning of an intruder - you have to knock LOUD stuff over to break through a window or come through a door. Plan? Grab my cat and jump out of the window while calling 911.



You can buy "frandgible" bullets.  When they hit something they shatter rather than staying whole to help reduce those kinds of situations IE: shoothing thru 2 walls.  Not 100% of a solution but a worthy thing to note.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2006)

I keep one of my sticks beside the bed, and have a 6 foot 6 boyfriend, which I could hide behind  , Also have 3 dogs that bark at the slightest noice and if needed im sure I could turn almost anything into a weapon.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 21, 2006)

tanto by the bed, various sticks and knives in the BR.  lock on the bedroom door.  two easy exits from the bedroom.  

some guys comes into my house with mischief on his mind, i'm leaving.  nothing to protect but my stuff.  killing a man for stuff is the same as killing a man for money, to my mind.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 22, 2006)

A K-Bar and kali sticks by the bed!


----------



## Drac (Mar 22, 2006)

A Mossburg shotgun besides the bed..One of the LOUDEST sounds for a person creeping into a darkened room is the chambering of a round..CHA-CHUNK...


----------



## Lisa (Mar 22, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> tanto by the bed, various sticks and knives in the BR.  lock on the bedroom door.  two easy exits from the bedroom.
> 
> some guys comes into my house with mischief on his mind, i'm leaving.  nothing to protect but my stuff.  killing a man for stuff is the same as killing a man for money, to my mind.



Very true.


----------



## kickcatcher (Mar 22, 2006)

I must be different. I have no hidden weapons in my house, aside from objects which could be improvised.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 22, 2006)

kickcatcher said:
			
		

> I must be different. I have no hidden weapons in my house, aside from objects which could be improvised.



Me too, just a couple of really nasty dogs and a cat that they would trip over!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Mar 22, 2006)

Behind the living room to outside door: three baseball bats
Kitchen, on top of the freezer: a very sharp ax

Hall closet: another six or seven baseball bats (youd think we played ball with how many bats we have)
Moms room: a few knives
My room: a few more knives. The only really sharp one is a buck knife by my bed.
 
John


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 22, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Every martial artist should adopt a feral cat and bring it indoors! It will teach them great footwork against sharp weapons.



If only my son and I were not allergic to them.


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 22, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> A Mossburg shotgun besides the bed..One of the LOUDEST sounds for a person creeping into a darkened room is the chambering of a round..CHA-CHUNK...


 
This one had me laughing! Im going to get a shotgun just for that!


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 22, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> A Mossburg shotgun besides the bed..One of the LOUDEST sounds for a person creeping into a darkened room is the chambering of a round..CHA-CHUNK...


 
LOL, I like that for sure!!


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 22, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> the chambering of a round..CHA-CHUNK...



It is said that the sound of a chambering a round in a pump shotgun is the most feared sound for criminals.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a size 36 Louiseville slugger bat that would work nicely! :0)


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2006)

I really don't have any weapon hidden, but I do have a variety of weapons to choose from, we collect alot of weapons so the house is full of them.
Terry


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 22, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Every martial artist should adopt a feral cat and bring it indoors! It will teach them great footwork against sharp weapons.


 :roflmao:


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 22, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Every martial artist should adopt a feral cat and bring it indoors! It will teach them great footwork against sharp weapons.




I used to have a cat.....It was much more "fecal" than "feral".

It still helped me with my footwork, though!  :uhohh:


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 22, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> I used to have a cat.....It was much more "fecal" than "feral".
> 
> It still helped me with my footwork, though! :uhohh:


 
Gross dude, Klingon's are only cool in Star Trek..not on a cat


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 22, 2006)

I keep my AK-47 in my bedroom.

Granted, it MIGHT be a bit of overkill, but its ok, Ill just yell "Hes coming right for us!" before I shoot.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 23, 2006)

AAAH! Peace through superior fire power!


----------



## Drac (Mar 23, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> It is said that the sound of a chambering a round in a pump shotgun is the most feared sound for criminals.


 
Very True...A friend of mine was working an off duty job in a big warehouse at night..He swore he heard something moving and came out of the office and announced to the large darkened room to "Come out or he was coming in" and he "jacked" a round into the chamber..4 people emerged from the darkness with their hands high pleading don't shoot...


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh Yeah! The 12 gauge chambering sound is definitely an attention getter. When I was at my friends house, someone was messing with his window. My friend said to get away, the offender responded with a vulgarity. My friend chambered a round, and you could hear feet scrambling away!


----------



## bydand (Apr 6, 2006)

OK I know it is sort of reviving a thread that has gone quiet, but I didn't see this one during the move and 2 1/2 week wait for DSL to be hooked up at the new place. 
 I was talking to an older LEO a little while ago and he suprised me with what he has around his house for a "weapon" in case somebody breakes into his own house.  Scattered around the house sitting behind some of the doors he keeps fairly large/heavy fire extinguishers, the dry chemical type.  When I got an odd look on my face he explained that: 
1) useful for a fire of course, 
2) good door stops,
3) anybody can use them,
4) not illegal, even in Mass.
5) not gonna kill the neighbor if you miss,
6) once you fire it off in their face, there is a nice cover screen to get away
7) a heavy fire extinguisher will drop somebody like a sack of potatoes when you  casey-at-the-bat at their head.

I had never thought of using one of those and must admit I went out and brought home a couple that afternoon.  I mean why not have some extra fire/safety around your home. I regularly check out my smoke detectors, and now have something to put out my morning eggs and bacon when they go off telling me breakfast is done. BONUS!


----------



## Drac (Apr 6, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> I was talking to an older LEO a little while ago and he suprised me with what he has around his house for a "weapon" in case somebody breakes into his own house. Scattered around the house sitting behind some of the doors he keeps fairly large/heavy fire extinguishers, the dry chemical type. When I got an odd look on my face he explained that:
> 1) useful for a fire of course,
> 2) good door stops,
> 3) anybody can use them,
> ...


 
Excellent post..I'd like to find one of the "old fashion" extinguishers from the 50's..They had this large valve on top that would insure a firm grip..Good for downward and upward strikes...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 7, 2006)

that is brilliant.  absolutely the best idea i've heard in weeks.


----------

